# I need HELP with my English Springer Spaniel pup



## Casi (Aug 4, 2011)

I recently bought a springer spaniel puppy at 9weeks old, he is now 12weeks old an all i get from him is trouble!

I know he is only a baby etc but i don't understand it, he picks things up so quick, he sits, lays, gives a paw & he knows his name, he also knows 'Good Boy' very very well but when i tell him 'NO' he totally ignores me!

He empties the dustbin all over whenever he gets the chance, he chews EVERYTHING, if left alone for even a second he howls, cry's & scratches so loud...when i tell him 'NO' he lays down & pees all over the floor & himself!

He knows to go outside to the toilet but hes made a habit of coming in from the garden, doing his business in the kitchen & the going back outside.

I'm beginning to get really stressed out & upset over it all, especially as iv just found out that i"m pregnant, my partner says im over reacting about it but he is out at work all day so he don't get how difficult it is.....HELP


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

I take it this is your first puppy? How much research did you do before purchasing him?

He isn't being naughty; he's behaving like a normal puppy and at 12 weeks old he won't be toilet trained.

The weeing on the floor is fright when you tell him off.

There is a sticky at the top of this page with lots of useful advice on toilet training.

With regard to chewing, move the dustbin out of his reach for now and offer him a puppy chew stick or a Kong filled with something tasty like cheese to keep him amused.

Puppies are a lot of hard work for several months I'm afraid.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Casi said:


> I recently bought a springer spaniel puppy at 9weeks old, he is now 12weeks old an all i get from him is trouble!
> 
> I know he is only a baby etc but i don't understand it, he picks things up so quick, he sits, lays, gives a paw & he knows his name, he also knows 'Good Boy' very very well but when i tell him 'NO' he totally ignores me!
> 
> ...


If you are pregnant the old hormone changes proberly wont be helping, with the emotinal ups and downs.

Can he go out yet? If his Vaccs are not completed yet and he cant. Then it will get better when he can as he can burn off more excess energy that will help stop him being a hyper active bored pain or at least will help considerably. If he can go out, then if you dont already take him out several times a day, 2 or 3 20 minute walks for his age should be OK, he should then rest a bit more inbetween. I notice that as you have said he picks up things quick you must be doing some training already which is good, continue to do 2 or 3 10/15 minute training session mixed with throwing a ball or some other play. again that will help to get him physically and mentally relaxed. He may be a bit of a nervous dog, nervous or unconfident ones can submissive urinate if told off, but usually grow out of it.

I would go back to basics with his toilet training, Out every 30/45 minutes, go out with him, if he starts to pee, then give it a name, later they learn the association with name and deed and you can use it as a toilet cue. When finished lots of praise, and some really tasty treats he loves. If you make outside more rewarding a place to go, he should cotton on. Look out for circling, scratching and sniffing about, usually signs they need to go so take him out quick, sometimes this doesnt come until later though. Make sure you take him out after, drinking,eating,play and sleeping too. Dont tell him off or shout ever, it can make them nervous about going in front of you and more likely to sneak off. Any accidents clean with a special per cleaner as scents left can encourage them to repeat.

Has he had access to you all the 3 weeks you have had him, or most of the time? If they do they can become over dependant and then when left cant cope and scream the place down. You need to start to wean him off you in very small bursts, while you are in. Designate him a quiet area, where he is to be left for rest and when you go out. Put his bed in there, a t-shirt or jumper you have worn as your smell can re-assure him, a radio on low on a talking station, Get a selection of safe puppy chews, a Kong, and a treat ball or toy. The kongs you fill with wet or wet and dry food from his allowance and add a few tasty extras, The treat ball you fill with kibble and set to distribute pieces as they play to get interest. DAP diffusers or spray can help too its an artificial version of the pheromone mum emits to calm and soothe pups, Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. is one place to get them reasonable price although vets and pets at home sell them.
Start to put him in his area, several times a day, best is after exercise or training when he will be more likely to settle, Pop him there, no fuss no long goodbyes, give him a goodie and just walk away and leave him, return after a few minutes and before he really gets stressed, let him out, ignore him for a little longer then praisse and attention. You then build on that at a speed and time that he can cope with at his pace.

Another thing to consider would be crate training him, whould mean he could use it as his bed and it would be somewhere safe when he is unattended, it can help with toilet training too, as the theory behind it is a dog wont soil his bed or immediate area. It is an aid though and you still have to take them out regularly and do all the rest of the toilet training. If you have never used one though get tips on crate training done wrong they wont accept it. You cant just plonk them in and shut the door.


----------



## Sammy123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Casi said:


> I recently bought a springer spaniel puppy at 9weeks old, he is now 12weeks old an all i get from him is trouble!
> 
> I know he is only a baby etc but i don't understand it, he picks things up so quick, he sits, lays, gives a paw & he knows his name, he also knows 'Good Boy' very very well but when i tell him 'NO' he totally ignores me!
> 
> ...


Puppies are trouble and only trouble apart from the time when asleep. But then my mother always said I used to be an amazing and beautiful baby  when asleep! 

I advice you to remove everything that he could destroy, remove the dustbin. When he howls, moans and scratches ignore it, dont go there saying nothey see that as an attention. I found that out with mine. Turn your back on him and only come back when silent.

Have a look at potty training and dont assume that puppy of that age knows to go outside. It will take many extra weeks or even months for it to be entirely clean.

You are upset because you were not expecting all this. Puppies are much more than a small cute fluffy ball. All I can say is that once they are over that first year, they make great companions. Who decided for a puppy in the first place?


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Not sure what you're expecting from a twelve week old puppy, they're all the same at that age. I've just taken on a pup, he's sixteen weeks now and is going through the night, 10.p.m. till about 6a.m. For the first few weeks however we set the alarm for 3.a.m. and took him out for a wee etc. I know it can be a pain sometimes but when you take him out to do his business you need to wait untill he's done what's needed, even if it means waiting for an hour. I've had springers for years, in fact I've just picked my new one to work alongside my new retreiver, and I know how 'lively' they can be, remember, they are essentialy working dogs and as such, need lots of stimulation and excercise, a working springer in his prime will think nothing of putting in a six hour day in the field and still want his evening walk.
I absolutely love the breed, they're loyal, willing and loads of fun, but they shouldn't be mistaken for a 'toy' breed, they aren't and never should be, persevere with your youngster, gve him lots of love and try and include something in his play that will satisfy his natural instinct to hunt, you'll have a wonderful companion who will give you an awful lot of pleasure in the years to come.
Good luck. Pete.


----------

